# Favorite citrus for CP



## lucycat (Sep 12, 2018)

I have just used up my last Satsuma Guava that I purchased from a Co-op a couple of years ago.  I need a new citrus to replace it and it needs to be a fragrance that sticks well enough that the soap will be good to sell in 6 months and use in 1 year.   My preference is  a blend rather than a single note citrus.   I do sell blood orange and patchouli so am looking in the bright rather than  earthy types.

I am thinking about going back to orange 5x or 10x but I hate to always be limited to orange discoloration.

So, do you have a favorite that you think of as really long lasting?


----------



## amd (Sep 12, 2018)

I've had good luck with Crafter's Choice Energy (although I will be switching this one to California Candle Supply's Volcano, they smell the same but CCS has a better price, not sure yet if it sticks as well as Crafter's Choice), I also like Crafter's Choice My Main Squeeze.


----------



## Lin19687 (Sep 12, 2018)

I 2nd Energy.  While not a scent I like, it does sell well enough.
Personally I like more of the Mango, Guava, pineapple scents.

I do hear that Citrus does not have a good staying power, but remember someone saying they mix EO & FO for a longer lasting scent.
I would love a Lemon, but they all seem to smell like Pine Sol to me


----------



## lucycat (Sep 14, 2018)

What I liked the most about Satsuma Guava was citrus but not candy sweet and had the complexity of a bit of floral/fresh notes.  I know that is why it sold so well.  This year I have used BB Kumquat in a blackberry blend.  It sold because of that sweet tarts type sweet/sour but not to everyone.   I use Tangerine 5x natural from NDA for a lavender blend.  I like it and it works but I don't think of it as that fragrance that will be around in a year or so and I haven't really wanted it just on its own.   I am just wanting something as good as what I no longer have.

I understand your issues with lemon.  I make a lavender lemongrass blend that works but it is a lot more lavender than lemongrass.  I am testing WSP verbena and although I like it I suspect a customer will comment it would make a good kitchen soap.  

I can see myself ordering 2 ounce citrus fragrances forever.   I ordered 2 oz satsuma's last year but they just were just all orange.  My regular satsuma guava beat them all.


----------



## tblonde1 (Sep 14, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> I 2nd Energy.  While not a scent I like, it does sell well enough.
> Personally I like more of the Mango, Guava, pineapple scents.
> 
> I do hear that Citrus does not have a good staying power, but remember someone saying they mix EO & FO for a longer lasting scent.
> I would love a Lemon, but they all seem to smell like Pine Sol to me


I am glad to hear I’m not the only one who thinks they smell like pinesol!


----------



## Lin19687 (Sep 14, 2018)

Well if you all find one that doesn't, let me know


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 14, 2018)

BB's Yuzu (Cybilla)
Electric Lemonade Cocktail


----------



## Dahila (Sep 14, 2018)

Verbena Lemon is fantastic one from Crafters


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 14, 2018)

I love Lemon Verbena from rustic essentials and Raspberry Lemonade from WSP.  Lemongrass sticks.  Sweet Orange Chili Pepper from NG is pretty good too.


----------



## Terri E (Sep 14, 2018)

I mix Lemon Verbena (1/2), Lemon slices (1/4) and Satsuma (1/4)  all from Rustic Essentials and WOW! An amazing citrus scent I call Florida Sunshine


----------



## kath4553 (Sep 16, 2018)

Big fan of Grapefruit & Bergamot from Crafters Choice


----------



## lucycat (Sep 16, 2018)

Thanks for the comment.    I like grapefruit but hadn't thought about it being long lasting.  I will definitely order a sample.


----------



## scard (Sep 16, 2018)

I like Flame Tree (Lush Fire Tree dupe) Awaken (Avo Bath dupe) from Nurture soap. I find they both hold well and are amazing scents.
From Nurture's website:  Awaken- lemongrass, lemon verbena, bergamot, and rosewood notes
Flame Tree- an exotic blend of lemongrass, sandalwood, lemon tree, fire tree, myrtle, bergamot, ginger, and orange blossom

Disclaimer: I did not receive this product free or at a discount for this honest and unbiased review.


----------



## jcandleattic (Sep 17, 2018)

The only EO citrus (or EO period for me) that I've been able to get to stick is Lime EO. and I LOVE IT.


----------



## amd (Sep 17, 2018)

scard said:


> I like Flame Tree (Lush Fire Tree dupe) Awaken (Avo Bath dupe) from Nurture soap. I find they both hold well and are amazing scents.
> From Nurture's website:  Awaken- lemongrass, lemon verbena, bergamot, and rosewood notes
> Flame Tree- an exotic blend of lemongrass, sandalwood, lemon tree, fire tree, myrtle, bergamot, ginger, and orange blossom
> 
> Disclaimer: I did not receive this product free or at a discount for this honest and unbiased review.



@scard ENABLER! Now I have to add Flame Tree to my ever-growing wishlist from Nurture. It sounds absolutely divine. I haven't yet bought anything from them... mostly because the list is too big and I can't decide what is the must-have.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 17, 2018)

@scard and @amd Flame Tree is a good one! It discolors a rusty brown, but I tried using BCN's vanilla stabilizer with it and it leaves the soap a pretty yellow gold color. I used it for the July Challenge.


----------



## Richard Perrine (Sep 23, 2018)

dibbles said:


> @scard and @amd Flame Tree is a good one! It discolors a rusty brown, but I tried using BCN's vanilla stabilizer with it and it leaves the soap a pretty yellow gold color. I used it for the July Challenge.
> View attachment 32095


What the?! How do you people do this???? Gorgeous!


----------



## dibbles (Sep 23, 2018)

Richard Perrine said:


> What the?! How do you people do this???? Gorgeous!



Thank you Richard. I saw a YouTube video of an acrylic paint pour technique and wanted to try it with soap. I should give it another try one of these days.


----------

